# wire spacing for a good mice cage



## nicky43 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm looking for a second play area cage for my 2 females and want to get a wire cage so I can stick my hand in it from a much lower level than their main home which is a 40 gallon breeder terrarium and requires my hand approach from the top.

I see some wire spacing at 5/8" which is probably too wide for mice, 3/8" which may be border line and 1/2" which I think may be safe. What spacing do you recommend to be escape proof for mice.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

I would recommend 1/2  better safe than sorry


----------



## nicky43 (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok Thanks. Actually I'm going in a different direction. For supervised alternate play area I'm going with a large low cut Cardboard box after reading here how much the love cardboard.


----------



## Casuaruna (Feb 27, 2015)

Dredging this thread up because I am having a difficult time trying to find out which wire spacing is ok for mice- I have a tank and looking to put a mesh lid on it but read somewhere that 6mmx6mm holes are the only suitable size. Is this true or can I use something a little larger- like 1/2" x 1/2"? Only wondering as 6mm x 6mm is really difficult to find locally, and I don't want escapee mice!


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

Casuaruna said:


> Dredging this thread up because I am having a difficult time trying to find out which wire spacing is ok for mice- I have a tank and looking to put a mesh lid on it but read somewhere that 6mmx6mm holes are the only suitable size. Is this true or can I use something a little larger- like 1/2" x 1/2"? Only wondering as 6mm x 6mm is really difficult to find locally, and I don't want escapee mice!


I believe 1/2 inch mesh is fine. If you notice them trying to escape, you could double it over but offset by 1/4inch, so that the overlapping makes the holes smaller. Then you might twist wire around it to keep the overlapping pieces in place.


----------

